# My husband had an affair with my mother!!



## sphere4b (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm 32, my husband's 34, and we have a 4-year-old son. I'm from the UK, live in the East Midlands.
I recently found out he'd been having an affair with my mother since April 2011; he confessed it to me last Wednesday over the phone. My mum threw my dad out and he's moved in with me; and my husband's moved in with my mum now. This happened about 6 weeks ago and since then I've been feeling really down. My husband has said he's going to be with her and in his words "that's that, whether you like it or not, I'm with her and we're a couple 100 per cent, so there!"
I'm divorcing him, but as for him wanting to see his son/access to see his son, well, that's problematic, as he wants to move our son in with him and my mum. Won't this be weird - his grandma is also his stepmum too?
I feel sick, upset, humiliated etc. - words can't describe the rush of emotions going through me.
We live in a small village in the East Midlands where (almost) everyone knows everyone else.
It's been an open secret for some time, it's like they knew but didn't tell me or my dad, I feel sick, angry, frustrated.
Even worse, I saw a picture of my husband on my mum's Facebook page; he was topless, they were cuddled up together all lovey-dovey, she was wearing just a sports bra, one with the Nike tick logo on it, it was embarrassing. I feel sick thinking about it.
What will be it be like for them when reality hits and the "affair fog" / honeymoon phase goes - dealing with things like bills, laundry, cooking, chores, daily life etc.? What effect is this going to have on my family?
TBH I think they're still stuck in the honeymoon phase.
I think I am able to cope with the practical side, i.e. divorce, but coping with the emotional and family side is proving a lot harder. Could a family feud happen as a result of this?
Advice would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------

